
Steve Jobs Was Right: Smartphones and Tablets Killed the P.C - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/13/opinion/apple-macbook-pro-ipad.html
======
ksaj
I thought it was desktop operating systems trying so hard to be like
smartphone operating systems that they end up sucking is what "killed" the PC.

I haven't updated my OSX for such a long time because of what breaks and how
much functionality I lose every time I do upgrade it. And I haven't touched
Windows since the 90's and don't plan on starting.

As long as Linux folk don't give up too much to Microsoft's sudden love fest,
I've still got mileage in my ways.

